# By Demand [October 2011]



## echoplxx (Sep 2, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free*Download*Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting stes to the list...*
*Software:**Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:**GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:**Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
HD Trailers:*Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:**Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:**librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses:*academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:**distrowatch.com
*Movies:**vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PS:*To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month *


----------



## Roshan9415 (Sep 3, 2011)

HI Echoplxx!! Please add fasttrack to backtrack5 and Metaspoilt and also security tube wifi penetration video and slide which is free under gnu licence and in HD Format.


----------



## Anish (Sep 3, 2011)

Roshan9415 said:


> HI Echoplxx!! Please add fasttrack to backtrack5


+1
And a lot of thanks for the BT5 OS this in this month DVD. A fasttrack in next month would be more appreciated.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Sep 3, 2011)

Again FAST five in hindi Hd.
I am fan of Fast and furious serise and want to watch the latest part in good quality ..And dont want to get pirated CDs.


I have a suggestion for this section .
Please write that what you are giving us in the Omega or.. 
When you are Closing the thread.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey there!
Can I get the wikipedia database??
If there is problem in giving then try to break the database in smaller sizes (TheFileSplitter works here) and try to give it in each month DVD.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Again FAST five in hindi Hd.
> I am fan of Fast and furious serise and want to watch the latest part in good quality ..And dont want to get pirated CDs.
> 
> 
> ...



Stop Asking For "Fast Five". I see u r asking it from last couple of months.. But that is not possible. You are never going to get it. So stop asking

and for Dvd contents visit preview & feedback thread of a particular Month..

hers is for September.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

I would love some e-books being included in the October issue.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 6, 2011)

I would love a Fast Track to Back Track 5.

Also, please give CryEngine 3 Free Software Development Kit ( Sandbox 3 ) in the DVD.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2011)

reviews of 2.1 speakers & Home theaters. An Article on consumer forum, what & how to do.reviews, prices on workstation & it's components.


----------



## doom2010 (Sep 8, 2011)

gdebojyoti said:


> I would love a Fast Track to Back Track 5.



+1
and also some video from securitytube.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Sep 8, 2011)

Also please provide sun Virtual player(vmware player) that can play vmdx files.


----------



## saurabh595 (Sep 9, 2011)

Please provide FT to android game development and backtrack OS


----------



## KDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

Please start podcasts. Also, give them to us in DVDs.


----------



## malay24 (Sep 10, 2011)

give service packs for x64 and x86 for windows7 and office 2010 in october dvd


----------



## Deadlyxda (Sep 10, 2011)

Can you please add a *"transparent screensaver(freeware)"* which works for both windows xp and 7 and asks password. TRANSPARENT in the sense it should show the screen as its happening like download or convertion progress.. not just some snapshot of the time the screensaver started, like most of them do.. I have searched almost everywhere i think i can find in internet, but for no use.. please include this as its a great help for many ppl who i have heard searching for this.. Thank you for all the great freewares DIGIT team has given.. i have been following your magazine since 2008. Not even 1 month i have missed. and its been great help! Thanks a ton! THUMBS UP FOR UR WORK DIGIT..


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Sep 11, 2011)

Nitin Beleyur said:


> Can you please add a *"transparent screensaver(freeware)"* which works for both windows xp and 7 and asks password. TRANSPARENT in the sense it should show the screen as its happening like download or convertion progress.. not just some snapshot of the time the screensaver started, like most of them do.. I have searched almost everywhere i think i can find in internet, but for no use.. please include this as its a great help for many ppl who i have heard searching for this.. Thank you for all the great freewares DIGIT team has given.. i have been following your magazine since 2008. Not even 1 month i have missed. and its been great help! Thanks a ton! THUMBS UP FOR UR WORK DIGIT..



Nice idea
+1


----------



## shrihara (Sep 14, 2011)

I suggest a video review of LG cinema 3D TV's 2D to 3D conversion technology and Magic motion remote in DIGIT TV.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 16, 2011)

Windows8 beta please


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (Sep 16, 2011)

Here are my suggestions -
1. Fastrack to Dreamweaver ( Must),Photoshop (cs5.5) c# , Visual c++ , Tablets , Freeware advanced .
2. Skoar please .
3. Windows 8 developer preview , Please include this one !!! ( 32 bit)
4. 2 DVDs with Dreamweaver , Photoshop cs5.5 trials.
5. Lots of Trial versions of professional games .
6. Thats it !


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 17, 2011)

Trial versions of Maya 2012 and 3DS Max 2012.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Sep 18, 2011)

iamp4prathamesh said:


> Here are my suggestions -
> 1. Fastrack to Dreamweaver ( Must),Photoshop (cs5.5) c# , Visual c++ , Tablets , Freeware advanced .
> 2. Skoar please .
> 3. Windows 8 developer preview , Please include this one !!! ( 32 bit)
> ...





+1

Also from me ,.
Specially 

4. 2 DVDs with Dreamweaver , Photoshop cs5.5 trials.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Sep 20, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Windows8 beta please



Windows 8 Developer Preview has already released


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 25, 2011)

What is so special about October's issue ?


----------



## siva (Sep 26, 2011)

Windows 8 Developer preview ISO image + Visual Studio 2011 developer preview.


----------



## keerthi teja (Sep 26, 2011)

Windows 8 Developer Preview "64bit" *wdp.dlws.microsoft.com/WDPDL/9B8DF...CD2/WindowsDeveloperPreview-64bit-English.iso

Microsoft® Visual Studio® 11 Developer Preview


----------



## Prime_Coder (Sep 26, 2011)

siva said:


> Windows 8 Developer preview ISO image + Visual Studio 2011 developer preview.





Will they do include it really?


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 26, 2011)

I know I'm late. Lol sorry about that
So for the articles I guess 
1.cellphones haven't been compared in a long long time. 
2.Also a comparison/ story about diff. UIs available for the android platform( motoblur,switch,touchwiz etc.etc. Including cm7 miui blah blah blahh)
3.a story about why google bought motorola , what effects it had on the mobile os scenario, also, I feel that samsung , is launching bada 2cuz eventually in a year/2 it's gonna abandon android. Maybe something about that too.
4. If nokia is EVER gonna switch to android
5. Is Steve job's absence really gonna affect the sales of apple products 
I know how late I am, so even if not this time maybe these articles could be considered for the nov. Issue
And yeah, in THAT issue, a first look at the new iphone4, iPhone 5, iPod touch 5g would be great !


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 28, 2011)

guys please confirm ........win8 beta is included or not?


----------



## Deadlyxda (Sep 28, 2011)

evewin89 said:


> guys please confirm ........win8 beta is included or not?



They 'll put a thread in feedback section...so till then u have to wait.. last month they put it on 2nd day of month.. so may be like 2nd oct u'll get to know..


----------

